# Nice ride today, took pics!



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a really nice 57mile ride through bridgewater, bedminster, liberty corner, watchung and finally took my camera. The weather was perfect today, couldn't ask for a better day. 
Met some nice folks in Bedminster training for an MS ride, it was great chatting with you all.

Rolling hill in Bedminster, nice.









Farmland









Yup, Jersey sure is awful!









Halftime









The road less traveled.









Best shot of the day!









Here is a test for you hill climbing maniacs. 
If you do this hill you should recognize these pics...

The road to the view, youch!!









The view earned!









View 2










Hope you all enjoyed the day too.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Beautiful Shots!*

It was a real winner today. I think I may have crossed your path out in Bedminster. Maybe not. I did a 200k marathon today and covered some of the same terrain as you. Top ten cycling day of the year for sure!


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Could you please provide your Route?*

Very nice. Could you please provide your route?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Rob T said:


> Very nice. Could you please provide your route?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob



Basically went up+over chimney rock to wash valley rd. 
Past 202 into bedminster (burnt mills rd) 
Right on 665 
Right on Lamington (523)
Right on Liberty corner (512)
Valley road to Stirling ave to Mountain ave. 
Mountain ave to Glenside ave, make right, do the loop through the reservation.
Left on New Providence rd.
Right on Bonnie Burn, left on Johnston Dr (that hill is a beotch at the end of a ride!)
Took Johnston all the way to wathcung ave, went over route 22 and home. 

I did the same loop last week in reverse, I think I like doing the hills earlier in the ride but you have to mix it up. It is a nice loop, I highly recommend it. 

I stop at the Krauser's in liberty corner to refuel, it's about the 1/2 point, works out well.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

can you put it on maymyride? very interested... Relatively new to the area...


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

jhamlin38 said:


> can you put it on maymyride? very interested... Relatively new to the area...


Ok, this is my first time using this map thingy, hope it worked.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/nj/greenbrook/629709384


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Map my ride is cool*

But they tend to underestimate the altitude gained during a ride by a pretty large margin. No biggie but if you're planning on a long epic climbing ride don't use this site to estimate the climbing effort.

Once again Clyde, nice shots. I think I may jump over rt 22 on my next long ride.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

mr meow meow said:


> But they tend to underestimate the altitude gained during a ride by a pretty large margin. No biggie but if you're planning on a long epic climbing ride don't use this site to estimate the climbing effort.
> 
> Once again Clyde, nice shots. I think I may jump over rt 22 on my next long ride.



Yeah you have to, all the good riding is north of 22 IMO.
I am rarely on the 28 side, too flat and too much traffic.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice shots. I was riding on Saturday in the same general area (from around 4:30 to about 8 p.m.), but my ride started around Mendham and went south (also went along Lamington and Rattlesnake Bridge). Hardly saw another cyclist.

So what road is that one in the pic labeled 'the road less traveled'?


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

jmoryl said:


> So what road is that one in the pic labeled 'the road less traveled'?


That is off the service road that runs between the Watchung Reservation and 78.
There is an overpass that is closed off, it is a steep climb that leads up to a school or church, I forget. Nice place to take a (nature  ) break, good view of 78 below.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*I KNEW I recognized that shot!!*

That exit ramp leads to a path up to Gov. Livingston High school in Mountainside. I rode my mountain bike around the area one day and came accross this. Cool place to pee  

I'm surprised any of you has seen me in my RBR jersey riding through the reservation, past Water and Wine or climbing some of the Watchung hills on my way to Bedminster...


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Climbing_Clyde said:


> That is off the service road that runs between the Watchung Reservation and 78.
> There is an overpass that is closed off, it is a steep climb that leads up to a school or church, I forget. Nice place to take a (nature  ) break, good view of 78 below.


I've noticed those overpasses on Rt. 78 with all the vegetation growing on them and thought they were pretty odd. Must have cost millions to construct; wonder if they have some other potential use?


----------



## Hunyak (Apr 1, 2007)

jmoryl said:


> I've noticed those overpasses on Rt. 78 with all the vegetation growing on them and thought they were pretty odd. Must have cost millions to construct; wonder if they have some other potential use?


I heard they were so wildlife could cross the highway.
BTW: Great ride report Clyde!


----------

